# Paladin's Story - Saving an abused German Shepherd Dog...



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

A dog with a sad start gets a happy ending; from Best Friends Animal Society:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=bF4Qg-2HeO0

Paladin is safe and sound at Best Friends...in a loving environment where he has lots of friends helping him heal. It's the complete opposite from where he was.

His previous person locked him in a cage and shot at him, inflicting multiple, serious wounds. By the time he arrived at Best Friends, his physical wounds had healed. But the ones below the surface kept him from finding a new home.​ 
_About Best Friends:_ Best Friends Animal Society is a nonprofit organization building no-kill programs and partnerships that will bring about a day when there are No More Homeless Pets®. At the core of Best Friends' work is the dream that one day kindness will replace cruelty and animals will no longer be destroyed because they are unwanted or imperfect. Spaying and neutering will be the rule for all pets and adoption will be the first option for everyone. Making this dream a reality is the mission we call No More Homeless Pets. The society's leading initiatives in animal care and community programs are coordinated from its Kanab, Utah, headquarters, the country's largest no-kill sanctuary. This work is made possible by the personal and financial support of a grassroots network of supporters and community partners across the nation. For more information, visit 

http://www.bestfriends.org.​


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

Ingrid

What a beautiful dog, and a lovely result brought about by lovely, caring people. 

It's quite incredible that dogs ever trust people when they have been so badly abused.

Bless him, and all the volunteers who rehabilitated him and many others no doubt.

Sue


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Great story,great dog and Thank god for rescue groups including Best Friends


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

excellent story, happy ending, I could live to 100 years old and never understand how people could abuse an animal


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

Poor puppy! Great ending!


----------

